
Ask HN: Invest in cryptocurrency? - cryptoman
I am from India. I want to invest in cryptocurrency. I am hearing a lot about bitcoin, ethereum. What are options for me. Is it safer. How can I start investing?
======
Arthur_Y
You can start investing with Binance, Coinbase, or Bittrex, among many other
exchanges. I wouldn't necessarily say cryptocurrencies as an investment are
safer, as they are more volatile than traditional asset classes.

------
NicoJuicy
Not safe anymore, it's strange days for Crypto's.

